# Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?



## Therealherby (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe lange überlegt ob ich es hier posten soll, so langsam bekomm' ich wohl meinen Ruf weg. Aber ihr gießt euch ja selber eure Pilker. Übrigens sehr sehr schoene Anleitungen habt ihr hier gesammelt.

Doch mir stellt sich die Frage wo ihr euer Blei zum gießen herbekommt. Ich habe schon was von Autowerkstätten gehört, doch die Artikel die ich im www gefunden habe sind alle aus den 90ern und darum Frage ich einfach mal ob die das heute immer noch verwenden. ich habe naemlich eine Bekannte die eine Autowerkstatt hat und diese verwenden kein Blei.

Darum meine Frage, wo bekommt ihr euer Blei zum gießen her?

Gruss
Daniel - herby


----------



## Phoenix-mk (24. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Dachdecker haben immer abfälle da!
Ansonsten wäre da noch der Schrottplatz.
Metallhändler.

beim autohändler ist das jetzt glaube ich irgendso ne zink legierung


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

ich bekomme mein Blei beim Reifenhändler.


----------



## tidecutter (24. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

bei mir kommen auch die pilker dazu, die den ring of trust verlassen haben.


----------



## ebbe (24. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Ja richtig, frag einfach mal bei einem Autohaus oder bei einem Felgendoktor nach die können dir sicherlich weiterhelfen. du hast da zwar meist noch ne Menge Dreck bei, aber wenn du das blei erhitzt setzt sich dieser Dreck ab!
Viel Spass denn mal beim gießen.....

Gruß ebbe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Die Wuchtgewichte vom Reifenhändler wird es aber nur noch sehr begrenzt geben - denn seit diesem Jahr dürfen keine Bleigewichte mehr verwendet werden (wie *Phoenix-mk* ja schon angesprochen hat).


----------



## shittakind (25. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Andere Frage:

Wo entsorgt ihr eure Schlacke?


----------



## ostfriesengerd (25. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Ich habe mal zwei 10l-Eimer voll abgeschossener Bleikugeln vom Schützenplatz-Schießstand geholt. Konnte man alleine gar nicht schleppen. Die waren froh, da sie dafür keine Entsorgung bezahlen mussten. Schlacke musste auf dem Schrottplatz entsorgen.


----------



## Firex (31. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Hallo

Also ich bekomme es auch von einem Schießstand.

Frag doch einfach mal nach.#6 

Da ich selber Mitglied in einem 
Schützenverein bin nehme ich mir dann und wann nach dem Training was mit.
 

Wir sind auch froh wenn wir das Blei nicht entsorgen müssen.#d 

Ist nicht gerade billig.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MrTom (31. März 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Ich hole mein Blei vom Reifendienst. Die Quelle wird auch nicht die nächste zehn Jahre versiegen, auch wenn es langsam weniger werden sollte. Ich wasche die Blei übrigen vor dem Schmelzen mit etwas Spülmittel damit es nicht so qualmt. Was das Blei vom Dachdecker angeht wäre ich vorsichtig, weil es ist bedeutend weicher(reiner).
mfg Thomas


----------



## spatzi07 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Ich bekomme mein Blei auch vom Schrottplatz. Wenn es zu weich ist, muß man noch so Härterzeugs dazu tun. Vergisst man es, sehen die Pilker nach dem ersten Aufschlag am Grund recht lustig aus. :m


----------



## Aal777 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Moin
mein Vater hat ein Autohaus und ich bin im Schützenverein also steh ich direkt an dert Quelle und das Blei geht recht gut zu gießen

Gruß Aal777


----------



## noose (20. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Für Pilker sind Dachdeckerbleie eher ungeeignet, und bei Auswuchtbleien muss man aufpassen das nicht ein "nichtbleihaltiges Gewicht" mit rein rutscht in den Topf

Das Blei was in Pilkern drinnsteckt besteht aus Blei Zinn und Antimon. Dieses Gemisch macht den Pilker wiederstandsfähig.

Wenn ihr bei euch eine Metallgiesserei habt (Alubude) geht hin und fragt nach "Lagerblei" 
Meist sind Reste dort zu holen und es besteht aus eben diesen Zusammensetzungen.


Gruss

Wer will kann mir ne PN schicken und ich Organisiere 15 Kg Barren 
Lohnt aber erst bei grösserer Abnahme ab 5 Stück.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will kann mir ne PN schicken und ich Organisiere 15 Kg Barren
> Lohnt aber erst bei grösserer Abnahme ab 5 Stück.


Postboten :z ärgern, was? :m


----------



## Master_ruf (20. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Wenn du was brauchst dann sag mal bescheid bin auch im Schützenverein und wir habe noch ca. 600 KG reines Blei in 18 kg Barren form gegossen!! Giese meine Bleie auch selber!! Mal ne Frage weiss einer von euch woher ich Ne gussform für Futterkörbe finde??


----------



## TRO (20. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

Blei könnt ihr auch bei Sanitärfirmen bekommen. Haben eigendlich alle Behälter wo sie die "abfälle" Kupfer und Blei sammeln.Habe so ein Sanitärmann im Hause , sitze quasi AUF der Quelle:q Gruß TRO


----------



## noose (21. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Postboten :z ärgern, was? :m



Ne du das kommt per Spedition#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*



			
				Master_ruf schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage weiss einer von euch woher ich Ne gussform für Futterkörbe finde??


Frag mal Michael, weil er auch die Lochzangen vertreibt.  http://www.michaelschloegl.de/


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

wenn ich mal selber giesse was aber sehr selten ist hole ich mir das blei beim dachdecker wenn er reste hat......das reicht dann für meinen bedarf was ich brauche und dasn blei kann mann eigentleich auch ganz gut benutzen also geht mal zu irgenteinen dachdecker in eurer nähe und fragt einfach mal nach die geben gerne alte stücke blei ab die sind auch froh wenn es weg ist und angler können es ganz gut benutzen..........
kleiner tip von meiner seite.....


----------



## MiamiJoe (21. April 2006)

*AW: Woher bekommt ihr euer (Gieß)-Blei?*

das dreckige auswuchtblei,nein danke.die 30-50cent fürs kilo muss drinn sein.ich hole mir dafür beim örtlichen metallhändler meist 5kg barren.das ist eine saubere und einwandfreie sache.dachdecker bzw schützenverein geht auch,aber einfacher und bequemer ist es schon es sich beim etallhändler zu holen.

und wenn man mal 10-20 kilo blei auf vorrat hat,das sollte ne zeitlang reichen.


----------

